# ClickerBelt - Snowboarding Belt



## clickerbelt (Oct 29, 2014)

G'day Snowboarders,

I've designed a clothing belt that uses a snowboard binding ratchet instead of a buckle.

I've launched a Kickstarter campaign. You can check it out here. Let me know what you think? Would you wear it?

http://kck.st/1tsCoWk

Cheers


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

almost 7000 already.....what in the actual f*ck people.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


>


Hash Cookie?????


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Now this is something i actually like the idea of, i am not saying i would buy this, as i don't believe the actual design the OP has is the best, it is butt ugly in how it fixes the ratchet to the belt itself, and i can't see that lasting, it also doesn't look wide enough for belt loops which would annoy the hell out of me.

But the idea is solid, and i think it has potential... Just not this time round...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hash Cookie?????


... for his troubles.
A for effort :thumbsup:

F for the product.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

It would nice to have a picture of someone wearing it. I feel like any extra belt would stick out after you strap it in if you don't have something to hold it down like a normal belt. Interesting idea, I'm sure someone out there would like it. Kind of a novelty thing, but hey, if it works on the slope, doesn't loosen, and keeps my pants in place, why not? Seems easier to mess with out there than a traditional belt, trying to find the holes and whatnot with all the gear on. 

I also appreciate how this person came in, introduced their idea, and asked for feedback - instead of pretending like they "found" it and oh isn't it GREAT?!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well he hasn't had the caning that most people get, but then it is not a outrageous, stupid, crazy idea that is never gonna have a real world use, this is just smile and does what it says on the tin...

But still not the greatest design...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

While I voted NO, I don't think its that bad of an idea!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I also appreciate how this person came in, introduced their idea, and asked for feedback - instead of pretending like they "found" it and oh isn't it GREAT?!


Yep, that irks the shit out of me!!!!!

Bullshittin to strangers straight off the bat is the worst thing to do!!!!! No matter how good the idea/product!!!!!


----------



## clickerbelt (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's much appreciated, I hear where you are coming from.

It is early in the product cycle so the next version will incorporate all your feedback.

For me, it's been a really fun project and the belt is fun to wear. I haven't seen any other belts where you can crank a ratchet to tighten the belt. It is a bit bulky but no more so than a large belt buckle.

Every time you do up your belt you get that familiar binding click sound which I reckon is awesome!

Some more pics below:










Cheers


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> While I voted NO, I don't think its that bad of an idea!!!!!


Same here.

But nothing beats an eBay US Army issue belt god bless 'murica


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Same here.
> 
> *But nothing beats an eBay US Army issue belt god bless 'murica*


Rahmen to that Brutha!

No this guy _hasn't_ been skewered like most spammers. *Why not?* 

Ok,.. we give the worst shit to the tards with the really ridiculous ideas, but this guy's still Spammy McSpammerson!!! :eyetwitch2: Why does he get a pass?

Read the Fuckin' rulez and maybe I'll give an opinion r vote on you shitty product! No leniency!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

First, I think its because everyone is worn out by the previous tards.
Second, there have been others that have not been flamed for their ideas. 
Third, it definitely is spammy but at least it was honest comparatively.
Fourth, I would definitely never wear this but if people like it I doubt they would find it on their own.

Anyhow I do think he needs to read the rules or at least get clearance first.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Rahmen to that Brutha!
> 
> No this guy _hasn't_ been skewered like most spammers. *Why not?*
> 
> ...


I'll admit, I haven't read the rules - only because I feel confident in my abilities to join and participate in a forum without breaking any of them. But is there something that says people can't present ideas for accessories/gear related to snowboarding and ask for feedback? I think of a spammer as someone who posts multiple threads or an advertisement. Granted, this might be a thinly veiled ad, but I don't see a problem with someone asking for feedback on a new idea or something they are making, whatever. But I didn't read the rules and I certainly don't make em.  If I started making my own snowboards and posted a new thread asking for feedback and gave a link for more information and my kickstarter, would that be against the rules? If I started spamming every thread with my boards, putting ads up every few days, acting like I found this new great thing - I feel that's a little different. Just my opinion - and I genuinely want to know if this IS against the rules.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I'll admit, I haven't read the rules - only because I feel confident in my abilities to join and participate in a forum without breaking any of them. But is there something that says people can't present ideas for accessories/gear related to snowboarding and ask for feedback? I think of a spammer as someone who posts multiple threads or an advertisement. Granted, this might be a thinly veiled ad, but I don't see a problem with someone asking for feedback on a new idea or something they are making, whatever. But I didn't read the rules and I certainly don't make em.  If I started making my own snowboards and posted a new thread asking for feedback and gave a link for more information and my kickstarter, would that be against the rules? If I started spamming every thread with my boards, putting ads up every few days, acting like I found this new great thing - I feel that's a little different. Just my opinion - and I genuinely want to know if this IS against the rules.


Now would be a good time to read the rules! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

They should post an introductory video if they want to survey SBF members.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

although i wouldn't probably wear one i think you may have something there,

def should make and all black version and stainless one would be great

it could be like a utility belt, w/ tools, beacon, mp3, etc...no charge for that $Millon consult


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

stick around radiomouse, you have much to learn..

this guy offers nothing to us but a product he's trying to sell.. he has not offered advice to anyone on the forums, he simply came here with one thing on his mind and that was to use his product as a means of taking our money from us.. how do we know he even snowboards? dude in the photo is holding an old ass k2 snowboard that i'm pretty sure is a females.. at this stage i'd say he's no snowboarder, he just wants money from us.. he has given nothing to us so why should we give back to him?? personally i think the belt looks ugly as fuck.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> stick around radiomouse, you have much to learn..
> 
> this guy offers nothing to us but a product he's trying to sell.. he has not offered advice to anyone on the forums, he simply came here with one thing on his mind and that was to use his product as a means of taking our money from us.. how do we know he even snowboards? dude in the photo is holding an old ass k2 snowboard that i'm pretty sure is a females.. at this stage i'd say he's no snowboarder, he just wants money from us.. he has given nothing to us so why should we give back to him?? personally i think the belt looks ugly as fuck.


I appreciate the replies...and yes I should get around to reading the rules in their entirety.  thanks for the clarifications SC and MM.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Imagine falling on that buckle? Instant second belly button.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Btw...after reading the rules, I realize this falls under the survey category rather than just the ad category (which allows you to create post with your product, if I read that correctly). Not taking up a "side" or anything, just trying to understand the rules.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if it were a really busy forum i might think it was a problem even, but as it is the interlopers, and all the member's FUs provide some fine entertainment


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> Btw...after reading the rules, I realize this falls under the survey category rather than just the ad category (which allows you to create post with your product, if I read that correctly). Not taking up a "side" or anything, just trying to understand the rules.


…and I believe the suggestion to read the rules was intended for mr. spammy, and not so much directed at you.  

You can, if you have a business or product include a link to your site in your sig, etc. But just popping in, first post, "Hey, buy my cool, awesome product!?" That usually doesn't float! I didn't even notice the survey part until later, so yeah, he's in violation of several of the rules.

I think Cav was partly right,.. just too tired to bother, and,.. It appears that several people here don't think it's such a stupid idea. I'll venture not a _one_ of them suffers from TB! (_Two Bellies!_) 

That fucking ratchet would be uncomfortable as fuck for a fat dude (or dudette!) :hairy: I'd never be able to sit! Thing would be cutting into my gut the whole time!


And he still didn't follow the rulez! Steezus is correct! He "wants" from us. Hasn't respected us by following the rules or by being a contributing member! 

Honestly tho, I'm angrier at that asshat from Duck Dynasty right now than I am this guy! :lol:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't consider myself a "Typical" or even a snowboarder. Yes I love doing it, but I am so far removed from the lifestyle I would be hard pressed to list actual characteristics of a "snowboarder" that I actually have. That said I don't even know what those characteristics would be....

SO that said, would a true snowboarder really want such a novelty item as a Ratchet Belt. Hell most of them barely have their pants covering their asses !!! The other half have their pants so tight I don't know how their *junk* isn't black & blue. 

So welcome and good luck with your item, enjoy the flame storm from not simply introducing yourself properly. Do you walk into a potential client and just go into a rant or do you introduce yourself in a professional manner. Yes this is a forum of casual riders, some influential others no-bodies (myself) and I fully expect that you will have no more then 10 posts and zero new threads :blahblah:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

For me the function of a regular belt already works fine, having an extra durable snowboard binding looking belt doesnt do anything more for the function side of things. If I were buying it based on appearance..the belt is way too thin. By that I mean that the belt doesnt come close to filling out the belt loops top to bottom. It looks too narrow like a wristwatch strap or something. Wouldnt buy.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd wear it snowboarding, absolutely!
Where do I get one?
Send me a prototype and I'll give you feedback.
I'm serious btw.

And yes, the OP should follow the forum rules.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Also voted no, but idea is good and can be used for something else. I don't think it's actually practical. I don't want a ratchet on my belt sitting will most likely be very uncomfortable


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks this is a straight up dumb idea. The second you fall on that thing you're fucked. There's a reason you don't wear big belt buckles when you snowboard. UGH and it's hideous!

Everyone knows the rules. Post the video!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a straight up dumb idea…..



_Hey_,.. I said I thought it would suck! I wouldn't even have to fall for it to suck! (…of course that's a little _pathetic_ on my part tho!) lol!


Oh,… and imagine the embarrassment for us fat dudes when the ladders fucking strip out sitting down! BbbbbrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiP,…. thud!!! (...pants hitting ground!)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh,… and imagine the embarrassment for us fat dudes when the ladders fucking strip out sitting down! BbbbbrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiP,…. thud!!! (...pants hitting ground!)


What if the ratchet freezes up on a post curry day????? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> What if the ratchet freezes up on a post curry day????? :eyetwitch2:


Cabin boy,… bring me my "_Brown Pants!_"


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Cabin boy,… bring me my "_Brown Pants!_"


But you're already wearin them, Capt'n!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a straight up dumb idea


Nope. This is pretty much crap.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a straight up dumb idea. The second you fall on that thing you're fucked. There's a reason you don't wear big belt buckles when you snowboard. UGH and it's hideous!
> 
> Everyone knows the rules. Post the video!


No, you are not the only one. I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to come across to bluntly.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Good grief. What next? Velcro shoes?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

In the land of dual boards and the snowboard brake (and who could forget the snowboard shaped game thing that guy was selling that'd never snowboarded?), this isn't THAT bad... I wouldn't wear one, mainly because I have a leather belt with holes in it that does up to the same tension each time I put it on. Helps me keep my pants up.



radiomuse210 said:


> I'll admit, I haven't read the rules - only because I feel confident in my abilities to join and participate in a forum without breaking any of them. But is there something that says people can't present ideas for accessories/gear related to snowboarding and ask for feedback?


Generally speaking it's the post count that gets us riled up. First post and you want us to buy something, or help you with product design, or do you school project for you? GO SUCK AN EGG!!!

But if a regular forum member comes on and says the same thing, the reaction is totally different. Basically we're felling the lazy that we're not a bunch of dummies here to do their work for them! :finger1:

BTW, I've got this idea for a t-shirt, it has a set of boo, OH you mean the already make those? Okay what about a thing you hang on the back of your truck that looks like a pair of bull testic, OH CRAP, that too? Back to the drawing board...



slyder said:


> I don't consider myself a "Typical" or even a snowboarder. Yes I love doing it, but I am so far removed from the lifestyle I would be hard pressed to list actual characteristics of a "snowboarder" that I actually have. That said I don't even know what those characteristics would be....


Yeah I'm not sure either. I know what the kids in the board shops look like, and I don't look like them (I enjoy a shower at least a couple times a week). But I guess in general, I don't get "lifestyles" or people that cling to a lifestyle so much that it becomes their identity.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck this shit


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Terrible belt.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Same here.
> 
> But nothing beats an eBay US Army issue belt god bless 'murica


Nice I still use the carrying strap from a AT4 rocket launcher.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

deagol said:


> No, you are not the only one. I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to come across to bluntly.


it's the only way they'll learn..


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

looks awesome..love the idea. I agree that it looks to thin though


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I would use the clicker belt to keep a sleeping bag rolled up for travel if it didn't come with a stuff sack, that'd be nice

As a belt, you better make the majority of the belt out of leather or some type of woven cloth, and just have a little bit of the belt made of the plastic with some type of soft backing material. That belt looks like it would cut into your sides like a wire cheese slicer.

Good luck, Mr Clicker Belt


----------



## DoYouEvnFlowBro (Nov 17, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> stick around radiomouse, you have much to learn..
> 
> this guy offers nothing to us but a product he's trying to sell.. he has not offered advice to anyone on the forums, he simply came here with one thing on his mind and that was to use his product as a means of taking our money from us.. how do we know he even snowboards? dude in the photo is holding an old ass k2 snowboard that i'm pretty sure is a females.. at this stage i'd say he's no snowboarder, he just wants money from us.. he has given nothing to us so why should we give back to him?? personally i think the belt looks ugly as fuck.


Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


the best investment you ever made was a faggotty belt? time to kill yourself, fucktard.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Truely epic first post.

Very transparent.

Hooray snowboarding!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt.
> 
> ….Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


….sounds like you're a "whiz" at making new friends and influencing people!
:finger1: Goway ya Trollin' Tard. :finger1:



ShredLife said:


> the best investment you ever made was a faggotty belt? *time to kill yourself, fucktard.*


^^^This x1000^^^



snowklinger said:


> Truely epic first post.
> 
> *Very transparent.*
> 
> Hooray snowboarding!


Yup,.. Got DC / JF written _all_ over it!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


oh hey there bro, nice first post, welcome to the forums. first off i'd just like to congratulate you on your purchase, i never knew that something as simple as a belt could bring so much joy to somebody. butthurt? says the dude who signed up just to fire back a comment. for a first post i was expecting a little more tbh, why don't you tell us how you really feel. the way you're acting about this belt makes me wonder if you've mistaken the package with your daddie's new anal beads that he ordered. its a fucking belt dude. sorry to hear your life is so dull and boring that the best investment of your life is a fucking belt. here's an idea, take your remaining life savings and invest in starbucks or a college education or something. maybe you just wanted something to show you're a snowboarder? i bet that'll be a real conversation starter at parties, i wouldn't know, i just let my 75+ days a season do the talking. the functionality of the belt doesn't matter to me either, i just leave it to your mum to do up while she's licking her lips dry of the steaming hot load of splooge i left behind. couldn't give a fuck if it was free or not, my opinion would still be the same. it's ugly as fuck and serves no purpose. GTFO of here and let OPs dick massage your tonsils a little more.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


It's weird that the best investment you've ever made is a clicker belt. Even if it were free, I'm sure that the people that didn't like it STILL wouldn't like it. Not a lot people wear shit they don't like just because someone gave it to them for free. I also don't get how "leeches" is even relevant to this. No one is trying to suck anything from this guy. He asked for feedback and he got it. Some people liked it and some people didn't. That's the real world. If you're going to get all shitty because someone doesn't like the product you "invested" in, that says a lot about you. It's strange to be so emotionally involved with a belt that you felt the need to make an account to post some nasty response.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


There is only one phrase that sums you up "SUCKS TO SUCK". Read it, learn it, continue to keep living it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


:laughat2:

Thanks for bringing me an early morning laugh.

So whose sock-puppet and/or close relative are you?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There is only one phrase that sums you up "SUCKS TO SUCK". Read it, learn it, continue to keep living it.


not true. CUM DUMPSTER is a phrase.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

If you changed the look of the belt buckle( or in this case the ratchet) to look more like a casual belt buckle than an actual snowboard ratchet then I would buy the belt.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm thinking the "inventor" and all the backers probably go to these. Would make sense that the idea came about during a blackout drinking sesh.

Vice Documentary: Aussie Outback Love Hunt - YouTube


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Worn an army belt ever since I enlisted in 99'. Why the fuck would someone need to reinvent a belt? This seems stupid, ugly, and completely unnecessary. Plus when it breaks in cold weather and it will, you'll have to go to your car and steal a shoestring. Nope I'll take my army belt designed in 500 bc or some shit


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

DoYouEvnFlowBro said:


> Sounds like your terribly butthurt. Do you surf? You are looking real salty right now. I got mine in the mail today due to pledging to this product. Best investment I have ever made. Complaining about a product that you have not seen in the flesh is too ignorant. If you were offered to trial the product for free I bet your opinion would have been the complete opposite. The man was simply getting the word out about a new idea that he thought fellow snowboarders would appreciate, as he is a Snowboarder himself. Sorry you did not get a free handout, maybe next time leeches.


Thanks for stopping by, can't thank you enough for all the time.:finger1:


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Me: no
My son: He would love it. It would give him some connection to snowboarding all year.


----------

